# Merckx EXM



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Does anyone own a Merckx EXM? Am wondering about ride/fit/etc. Thanks in advance.

Lee


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I just got an SXM, which is very similar to the EXM but has a monocoque front section bonded to a pre-built rear triangle (the EXM is a full monocoque). The SXM is about 1/2 pound heavier ( ~ 250g). I love the way it rides - stiff, comfortable, nice handling. The finish quality is top notch, too. I can't say enough good things about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

leesub said:


> Does anyone own a Merckx EXM? Am wondering about ride/fit/etc. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Lee


I will tell you this.

There is a fellow named Merckx who lives in this town and it is his personal ride.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> I will tell you this.
> 
> There is a fellow named Merckx who lives in this town and it is his personal ride.


I imagine EDDY on a MX Leader, especially after winning every world class race on a steel steed (even though it was the frame material of choice of the time) and putting on a few extra pounds due to retirement, just a pipe dream of mine


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yes And I Talked With Him About The Exm.*

About a month ago, my family and I made a trip to Belgium to visit some friends. Part of the journey was a planned visit to the EM factory. We made it there (based on some good intel from Cannibal) and a GPS unit. Went in and was ogling the bikes when a rep came out to talk about the frames. Got to talking and I asked about the EXM. He said they didn't have any yet but I should hold on a minute. He comes out a few minutes later with an EXM all built up with Campy Record etc. HOLY COW! The mother lode. As I'm drooling over the bike, the MAN HIMSELF (EM) walks out of his office and comes over to say HI. We talked for a few minutes about the bike and sizing. He was great and made the effort to greet my wife and kids. He let me know that he was leaving soon for Milan SanRemo so we just caught him. How cool is that?

So now I would like to own one, but a) they are very expensive and b) they are very hard to come by (very few in the states). 

That's the story.

Lee


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

leesub said:


> About a month ago, my family and I made a trip to Belgium to visit some friends. Part of the journey was a planned visit to the EM factory. We made it there (based on some good intel from Cannibal) and a GPS unit. Went in and was ogling the bikes when a rep came out to talk about the frames. Got to talking and I asked about the EXM. He said they didn't have any yet but I should hold on a minute. He comes out a few minutes later with an EXM all built up with Campy Record etc. HOLY COW! The mother lode. As I'm drooling over the bike, the MAN HIMSELF (EM) walks out of his office and comes over to say HI. We talked for a few minutes about the bike and sizing. He was great and made the effort to greet my wife and kids. He let me know that he was leaving soon for Milan SanRemo so we just caught him. How cool is that?
> 
> So now I would like to own one, but a) they are very expensive and b) they are very hard to come by (very few in the states).
> 
> ...


Not as hard to come by, or as expensive as the AXM.

Beautifully finished though.


----------

